# Official Pokemon Battling Thread (Requests & Acceptances Only)



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2013)

*ARE YOU READY TO RUMBLE!?*


Thus begins NF's official battling thread, where all you Pokemon lovers new and old can get together to duke it out to see who's the top trainer! Trainers from all skill levels and walks of life can *meet up here to arrange fights and even post their own battle videos*! But before we get started, let's lay out the tiers.

All battle discussion goes !


*Casual:*
This tier is for those taking it easy while playing through the games. Intentional EV/IV training, nature hunting, and specialty breeding is banned in this tier; this is the kind of tier where you're just supposed to jump in and jump out as you're playing through the games. Leave that other stuff to the more advanced tiers. Aside from the previously mentioned exceptions, anything is allowed as long as you and your opponent both agree upon it first.

*Hardcore:*
This tier makes players get down to the nitty gritty with meticulous planning and Pokemon optimization. This tier is for competitive players, who put their heart and soul into making their Pokemon the best they can be through EV/IV training, nature hunting, and breeding. Players in this tier are to follow the typical kinds of clauses you would find on Smogon, unless both players agree to altering these rules. For more information on Smogon and competitive battling in general, visit  (will be updated as needed as the gen 6 metagame gets rolling).

*Custom:*
This tier is for those who just aren't satisfied with the rules in either the casual or the hardcore tiers. Simply put, the competitors get to decide with each other what rules they feel like using and what ones they don't feel like using. Pretty straightforward and can make for some interesting matches.

*All-Out Free-For-All:*
This tier is for the reckless and the daring! The only rule in this tier is that there are no rules! In this tier things can get crazy as trainers use whatever means necessary to defeat their opponents. Never let your guard down, or you might end up flat on your back! And remember to always come hoping for the best but expecting the worst.



And below we have the battle template! One must fill this form out whenever they want to request a battle. Note that you only have to post your friend code once; after that I will add it to the friend code list here in this post. You can also request a fight against anybody, it doesn't have to be a specific person.


*Spoiler*: _Friend Codes_ 



N/A



*Battle Template:*

_Challenger:_
_Requesting Fight Against:_
_Game:_
_Tier:_
_Restrictions:_
_Friend Code:_
_Availability:_
_Miscellaneous:_



And that's that! Happy battling!​


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 29, 2013)

I could've sworn I saw a tumble weed blow through here...

*Challenger*: ...me? BiNexus; Alex in-game
*Requesting fight against*: Anyone 
*Game*: Pok?mon Y
*Tier*: Hardcore
*Restrictions*: Smogon OU
*Friend Code*: See sig
*Availability*: Pretty lenient schedule; send me a PM or VM if you wish to set a time

I breathe life into thee!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 7, 2013)

Challenger: Me, down to play anyone.
Requesting Fight Against: Anyone
Game: Pokemon X
Tier: Hardcore
Restrictions: Smogon OU
Friend Code: 1822-0219-3659
Availability: Usually during the night time. PST.
Miscellaneous: Feel free to add, and send invites. Send me a PM if I forget to add you thanks.


----------



## alekos23 (Nov 7, 2013)

hmm.may i suggest a wonder trade mode? 

bring your wonder teams


----------

